# PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. April 2018)

*PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*


----------



## phila_delphia (12. April 2018)

*PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*

Die drei Grafikkarten... Ich hab Tränen gelacht...

Grüße

phila


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*

Apropos: Um welche Modelle handelt es sich? Wer sie alle korrekt benennen kann, dem schicke ich ein Sonderheft für lau. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## gorgeous188 (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*

In Anbetracht der aktuellen Preise für Grafikkarten und Arbeitsspeicher ist Zurückhaltung beim Aufrüsten aber durchaus nachvollziehbar.


----------



## bastian123f (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*

Habe das Heft daheim. Ist super geworden. Allerdings sind die Preise zurzeit einfach viel zu teuer.


----------



## 4B11T (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Apropos: Um welche Modelle handelt es sich? Wer sie alle korrekt benennen kann, dem schicke ich ein Sonderheft für lau.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff




MSI GeForce GTX 1080 ti gaming x 11G
MSI Nvidia GeForce2 MX400 64MB

Edit: die letzte ist schwer:
3dfx Voodoo3 3000 Avenger16 MB

(dachte erst Nvidia Riva TNT 2 Pro 32MB OEM Version für Dell)


----------



## Nightslaver (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*

PCGH darf mir gerne die 3263,30€ überlassen, oder zumindest einem 1000er beteiligen, die mein aktueller Wunsch-High-End PC, bei den aktuellen super Preisen mit folgenden Komponeten kosten täte: 

EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti SC Black Edition iCX 1079,00€
Corsair Dominator Platinum ROG Editon DDR4-3200 CL16 32GB 499,90€
AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1900X 419,90€
ASUS Strix X399-E 414,90€
2x Samsung 860 Pro 512GB  439,80€
EVGA DG-87 Big-Tower schwarz / window 279,90€
Corsair Hydro Series H100i v2 129,90€

Das würde meine aktuelle Aufrüstphobie garantiert besser kurieren als eurer neues Extra Heft.  
Nein liebe Redakteure der PCGH, solange die Preise einfach so absurd hoch bleiben wie aktuell (über 3000 Euro, hallo, für ein vergeleichbares System hätte ich wohl zu dem Zeitpunkt wo ich meine letzte Aufrüstung gemacht habe knapp einen 800er bis 1000er weniger bezahlt), wird mit Aufrüsten auch weiter gewartet ("phobiert"), daran ändert auch euer Sonderheft leider wenig. 

Trotzdem, unterhaltsames Video.


----------



## meeen (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*



4B11T schrieb:


> MSI GeForce GTX 1080 ti gaming x 11G
> MSI Nvidia GeForce2 MX400 64MB
> Nvidia Riva TNT 2 32MB Pro/ Ulra ggf. OEM Version für Dell



Ich hab Raff das gleiche geschickt bis auf die Letzte ist glaub ich eine 3dfx Voodoo 3 3000


----------



## 4B11T (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*

habs zu spät gecheckt, weil ich hätte wetten können, das meine TNT2 genauso aussah... als ich es gemerkt habe, warst du schon schneller^^


----------



## meeen (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*



4B11T schrieb:


> habs zu spät gecheckt, weil ich hätte wetten können, das meine TNT2 genauso aussah... als ich es gemerkt habe, warst du schon schneller^^



So genau mit der 16 hab ich es nicht angegeben. Als die Karte raus kam war ich 4 Jahre alt  Der erste PC den ich benutzt habe von meinen Eltern hatte die Geforce2 MX 32MB mit einem 900Mhz P3  Den PC gibts nicht mehr aber der Karton steht noch rum mit Deko gefüllt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*

*"Sei kein DAU
Vertrau auf Blau"*

Ihr seid doch auch nur noch AfD Verblendete!

Dazu passt auch die wissenschaftsfeindliche
Darstellung mit Verhohnepiepelung seriöser
Forscher. Alleine schon der Anspruch "beste"
Hardware ist reines Stammtischniveau. 

Die in welcher Richtung "beste"? Energiesparenste,
billigste, leistungsstärkste, leiseste  oder der jeweils
beste individuelle Kompromiss? Sarkasmus Ende


----------



## M1h4wk (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*

Da ich in absehbarer Zukunft mir auch ein komplett neues System holen will, habe ich vor wenigen Tagen die PCGH abonniert und bin im Zuge dessen auch auf dieses Sonderheft gestoßen, welches ich ohne groß zu Überlegen direkt mitbestellt habe.  Selbst als Hardware Laie bin ich total begeistert von diesem Heft, da alles gut strukturiert ist und man genau das findet, was man sucht. Ganz klare Kaufempfehlung


----------



## gorgeous188 (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*

Eine Kaufempfehlung für die Kaufempfehlung
Kaufempfehlsepction


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*



4B11T schrieb:


> MSI Nvidia GeForce2 MX400 64MB


Und wo ist der DVI Anschluss? Es ist eine andere, aber psssst



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild: MSI MS-8826 nVidia GeForce2 MX400 64MB AGP
Quelle: VGA Legacy MKIII - Last updates

Es ist natürlich eine  Gateway Nvidia 64MB GeForce2 MX400
Eindeutig auch an den zusätzlichen Kondensatoren zu erkennen.
Baugleich zur MS-8837   Da sollte man genau differenzieren
Quelle: http://www.kmart.com/gateway-modb00456oee8-gateway-nvidia-64mb-geforce2-mx400/p-A010380774#



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnte aber auch eine MSI nVidia MX440 DVI-VGA S-Video AGP 64mb
Das ist von außen nicht zu unterschieden => Risikoooo


----------



## Flautze (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*



meeen schrieb:


> Ich hab Raff das gleiche geschickt bis auf die Letzte ist glaub ich eine 3dfx Voodoo 3 3000



Hmm.
Ich habe ihm folgendes geschickt
MSI Gtx 1080Ti
Geforce3 Ti 200
Voodoo 3

Bei den Geforce 2 fehlt doch der DVI Ausgang wenn ich mich nicht irre. Allerdings ist meiner Meinung nach bei der Kühlkörper bei der 3 Ti 200 kleiner als bei der im video...

PS: da war einer schneller wg. DVI


----------



## XXTREME (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*



M1h4wk schrieb:


> Da ich in absehbarer Zukunft mir auch ein komplett neues System holen will, habe ich vor wenigen Tagen die PCGH abonniert und bin im Zuge dessen auch auf dieses Sonderheft gestoßen, welches ich ohne groß zu Überlegen direkt mitbestellt habe.  Selbst als Hardware Laie bin ich total begeistert von diesem Heft, da alles gut strukturiert ist und man genau das findet, was man sucht. Ganz klare Kaufempfehlung



Bist du ein Werbebot oder echt  ??

Edit->


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*

Moin!

Wir haben alle PNs und Postings hier vernommen.  Noch möchte ich's nicht auflösen, aber so viel vorweg: Es ist keine Geforce 3 dabei (erkennbar an der Kühlergröße). 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## e4syyy (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*

Ziemlich blöder Zeitpunkt für das Heft. In 1-2 Wochen kommt Ryzen 2 mit neuen Boards. Hätte das Heft in 4 Wochen gekauft mit dem Ryzen 2 Inhalt.... aber so ist es ja jetzt schon "veraltet". Nä sorry.


----------



## Flautze (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*

Mist 



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wir haben alle PNs und Postings hier vernommen.  Noch möchte ich's nicht auflösen, aber so viel vorweg: Es ist keine Geforce 3 dabei (erkennbar an der Kühlergröße).
> 
> ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*



Flautze schrieb:


> Mist


Es steht in den Regeln nicht, dass Du nur eine Chance hat.
Ich habe jetzt glaube ich 57 Mails losgesendet, eine wird schon stimmen 

Z.B. gibt es zwei mögliche GTX 1080TI
MSI GeForce GTX 1080 ti gaming x 11G
MSI GeForce GTX 1080 ti gaming  11G
Auch die sind optisch nicht zu differenzieren, da können wir nur raten, bzw. schaut man als wirklicher Profi
in die letzten Hefte  und guckt, was getestet wurde. Hat jetzt eine stunde blättern gekostet, aber jetzt ist 
es eindeutig. Für die verdammte Voodoo gehe ich jetzt in den Keller und blätter das Archiv durch


----------



## Lexx (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*

Wookiee-Alarm!


----------



## Flautze (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*

Es ist ja auch kein "offizielles" Gewinnspiel.
Ich denke schon, dass er sich nur die 1.ANtwort anschaut.

Und ja da stimme ich mit dir überein bei der GTX kann man nur sehen, dass es die 1080 TI ist, weil bei den anderen an der Seite nicht GEFORCE GTX steht.
Und bei Vodoo 3 könnte man auch genauer sein. Ob und wie Raff das dann auswertet wissen wir ja auch nicht 

Mir wär lieber er würde die 3 Karten verlosen, son ne 1080 TI könnte ich schon brauchen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*

Es hat niemand gesagt, dass es einfach ist. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Es hat niemand gesagt, dass es einfach ist.


Gut, dann ein finaler Versuch, bevor Du Dich durch alle Mails quälst:

MSI GeForce GTX 1080 ti gaming x 11G
Nvidia GeForce2 Rev:1.0A 64MB MX400 AGP Card MS-8837
3dfx Voodoo3 3000 Avenger 16mb


----------



## Regenerator (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*

Wo habt ihr denn diese vor Männlichkeit strotzende Sprecherstimme her?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*



Regenerator schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr denn diese vor Männlichkeit strotzende Sprecherstimme her?


Genau, Stephan, mach mir ein  K I I I N D

Und danke für das Heft, damit erspart man sich die quälenden Forenbeiträge 
zur Aufrüstung. Einfach ein Link zum Heft und man ist fertig mit der Beratung


----------



## Flautze (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*

Mist,
gerade gesehen, dass du dieselben Karten rausgesucht hast wie ich....nur früher...



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gut, dann ein finaler Versuch, bevor Du Dich durch alle Mails quälst:
> 
> MSI GeForce GTX 1080 ti gaming x 11G
> Nvidia GeForce2 Rev:1.0A 64MB MX400 AGP Card MS-8837
> 3dfx Voodoo3 3000 Avenger 16mb


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*

Sagt mal, Friseure oder Barbiere gibts bei euch in der Umgebung wohl nicht, oder?
Konnte mich deswegen nicht auf den Inhalt des Videos konzentrieren.


----------



## PCGH_Aleco (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*



Regenerator schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr denn diese vor Männlichkeit strotzende Sprecherstimme her?



Das ist ein Kumpel von mir,. der auch als Synchronsprecher arbeitet und zB in Elex zu hören ist . hier der Link zu seinem Kanal YouTube

Lg Aleco


----------



## Caduzzz (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*

Sehr schönes Filmchen  aber irgendwie hab ich ein Déjà vu bei den Herren...kann mich bloß nicht entscheiden.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist irgendwie voll Trend bei euch jetzt, ein Bart!? Naja, nicht bös gemeint, euch soll's ja gefallen


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*

Dr. med. Nepomuk Nerdinger?

Leute ich lieg am Boden. 

Das ist wirklich eines der besten Videos das ihr je gemacht habt... ganz großes Kino. 
Doktor Stephan Nepomuk. Der Arzt, dem die Blauen vertrauen.


----------



## Freiheraus (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*



PCGH_Aleco schrieb:


> Das ist ein Kumpel von mir,. der auch als Synchronsprecher arbeitet und zB in Elex zu hören ist . hier der Link zu seinem Kanal YouTube
> 
> Lg Aleco



An Elex musste ich auch sofort denken, ich glaube er synchronisiert sogar mehrere Charaktere.




Caduzzz schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Filmchen  aber irgendwie hab ich ein Déjà vu bei den Herren...kann mich bloß nicht entscheiden....



Würde sagen der Name spricht eher fürs erste Bild  Ausserdem sind Ärzte ja bekanntlich "Götter in Weiß"^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> ....ich möchte ich's nicht auflösen...


Und wann kommt die Auflösung? Noch dürfen also alle mitmachen?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*

Ihr seid ja Crank !


----------



## -chris_ (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*

Ich hoffe mal, dass bei dem nächsten Video Alex Action mal wieder zu Wort kommt


----------



## RumbleDante (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*

Super Video


----------



## streega (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*

Sauber ... gut das ich jetzt endlich meine Krankheit und die Medizin dafür kenne ... Danke Jungs!


----------



## BxBender (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*

Erinnert mich an Pixel Heroes.
Die haben bei Steam zwei geile Videos im Steam Shop stehen, eines davon hat was wie das hier, nur im Retro Style. )
Das andere Video ist heute noch ein Ohrwurm im Kopf. )


----------



## FortuneHunter (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> PCGH darf mir gerne die 3263,30€ überlassen, oder zumindest einem 1000er beteiligen, die mein aktueller Wunsch-High-End PC, bei den aktuellen super Preisen mit folgenden Komponeten kosten täte:
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti SC Black Edition iCX 1079,00€
> Corsair Dominator Platinum ROG Editon DDR4-3200 CL16 32GB 499,90€
> ...



Der Doktor verordnet einen Blick auf die Hardwarepreise eines High End PCs  (zb. IBM PS/2 486er) um die 1990er und 3264 € erscheinen wie ein Schnäppchen: http://www.cc-computerarchiv.de/CC-Archiv/bc-aktuell/gb-ibm/gb-ibm-12_90.html 

Aber der von dir aufgeführte Grund dürfte aktuell wirklich der Grund für die Aufrüstphobie sein.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dr. med. Nepomuk Nerdinger?
> 
> Leute ich lieg am Boden.
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch einen Lachanfall bekommen als ich den Namen gelesen habe  

Stephan, bitte nutze diesen Namen als Benutzertitel, der darf nicht in Vergessenheit geraten  Dieses Video ist wirklich super geworden


----------



## Tim1974 (13. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*

Na das Thema wundert mich aber, dachte erst schon es wäre extra für mich und meinen Pentium4 gemacht worde? 
Aber bei dem was ich im Forum so an Hardware lese, habe ich in der Realität eher den Eindruck, das viele schon für ca. 10% Leistungssteigerung ganz schnell bereit sind viele hundert Euro auszugeben.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Der Doktor verordnet einen Blick auf die Hardwarepreise eines High End PCs  (zb. IBM PS/2 486er) um die 1990er und 3264 € erscheinen wie ein Schnäppchen: http://www.cc-computerarchiv.de/CC-Archiv/bc-aktuell/gb-ibm/gb-ibm-12_90.html



Naja, das waren halt noch andere Zeiten, damals steckte die Computerindustrie noch in den Kinderschuhen, was die Absatzzahlen im Endanwenderbereich betraf, etwa so als würde man sich heute einen voll alltagstauglichen E-Wagen kaufen wollen, da greifst auch tief in die Tasche.

Aber schon 2005, also nur etwa 15 Jahre später, hab ich bei weiten nicht mehr so horrende Preise wie heute für eine High-End Grafikkarte hinlegen müssen, selbst meine ATI Radeon X1900XT hat damals nicht mit deutlich über 1000 Euro zu Buche geschlagen, mit ihren rund 600 Euro.


----------



## drstoecker (13. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*

top video


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Habe das Heft daheim. Ist super geworden. Allerdings sind die Preise zurzeit einfach viel zu teuer.


Ich finde das Heft nicht so teuer. Das ist jeden Cent wert!


----------



## bastian123f (13. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich finde das Heft nicht so teuer. Das ist jeden Cent wert!



War vielleicht falsch formuliert. Der preis des heftes ist ok. Aber die Komponenten sind zu teuer


----------



## Pisaopfer (13. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*

Direkt ma Bestellt die Fibel ...


----------



## PCGH_Aleco (13. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*



-chris_ schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass bei dem nächsten Video Alex Action mal wieder zu Wort kommt



Der ist leider gerade in Behandlung. Besonders schwerer Fall und Benchmarkyneol schlägt noch nciht so wirklich an.

Lg Aleco


----------



## USAFALKE (15. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*

Ich finde das Video der Hammer Ich konnt nicht mehr vor Lauter lachen


----------



## Tim1974 (15. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*

Ja, es ist orginell, aber am besten fand ich bisher immer die "PCGH in Gefahr"-Videos, vorallem das wo der Rechner mit Intel Skylake-CPU geworfen wird.


----------



## Simita (16. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Sonderheft: Das Mittel gegen Aufrüstphobie*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Direkt ma Bestellt die Fibel ...


Ich auch, da dieses Jahr ein umbau ansteht auf Ryzen+.


----------

